# Help 2000 A6 radio making a loud beeping noise



## arig (Jan 17, 2007)

My 2000 A6 just started this extremely loud noise, it comes from the radio if I turn the radio off the sound is gone. I think all the speakers play the sound when the radio is on. I have attempted to resett the radio with the code and have removed the fuse cutting power to it again attempting to resett. Can anyone please help the radio has to be off to use the car.
Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help 2000 A6 radio making a loud beeping noise (arig)*

Did it suddenly start doing it or were you doing something on the car when it started?
Perhaps the radio is "toast"?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## arig (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Help 2000 A6 radio making a loud beeping noise (Massboykie)*

No I was not doing anything on it actually my wife used it the day before and the next morning when we started the car up there was the noise.
Thanks


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Help 2000 A6 radio making a loud beeping noise (arig)*

You know what, I get a loud buzzing sometimes, after or during a rain shower, I have a leak in the car somewhere, and it drips right down on the connector to the amp, I blow that out, presto! Dunno if that is your deal or not.....


----------

